# Bike/Bicycle Paramedic Team equipment advice



## janemcd (May 8, 2018)

Hi all,
My service has just begun a Bicycle Response Team (BRT). We are fine tuning our equipment and I am after some advice - What lights & sirens do other services use? What about panniers? Any photos and web links would be appreciated... Thanks in advance.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 8, 2018)

I have seen a fair number of bike teams for PD and EMS and have never heard nor seen any of them have a siren. Usually they just have a very standard flashing light on the front and back of the bike.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 8, 2018)

IPMBA has all kinds of resources for EMS bike medics. I also highly suggest the IPMBA EMS bike course. Just putting medics on bikes without real training isn’t a great idea.


----------



## DrParasite (May 9, 2018)

go big or go home


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> go big or go home



Damn... beat me to it...


----------



## janemcd (May 9, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I have seen a fair number of bike teams for PD and EMS and have never heard nor seen any of them have a siren. Usually they just have a very standard flashing light on the front and back of the bike.


Interesting, thanks - is that in the USA?... We have been in operation in Australia since November 2017 and have found that responding to lights & sirens jobs a siren/horn would be really effective. We go through red lights occasionally if safe but even still something more than a 'bring-bring' bell would be far safer. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## janemcd (May 9, 2018)

NomadicMedic said:


> IPMBA has all kinds of resources for EMS bike medics. I also highly suggest the IPMBA EMS bike course. Just putting medics on bikes without real training isn’t a great idea.


I would love to do the course however I am in Australia. Our training was done with the Police Service whose instructors had completed the course.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 9, 2018)

janemcd said:


> Interesting, thanks - is that in the USA?... We have been in operation in Australia since November 2017 and have found that responding to lights & sirens jobs a siren/horn would be really effective. We go through red lights occasionally if safe but even still something more than a 'bring-bring' bell would be far safer. Thanks for your reply.


We are only using bike teams at major events so they are not having to cross red lights unless that intersection is inside the event venue. I would never want to clear an intersection with moving traffic on a pedal bike.


----------



## CALEMT (May 9, 2018)

janemcd said:


> We go through red lights occasionally



That is just an all around bad idea on a bicycle.


----------



## DrParasite (May 10, 2018)

janemcd said:


> Interesting, thanks - is that in the USA?... We have been in operation in Australia since November 2017 and have found that responding to lights & sirens jobs a siren/horn would be really effective. We go through red lights occasionally if safe but even still something more than a 'bring-bring' bell would be far safer. Thanks for your reply.


Why are are you going through red lights on a bicycle?  Wouldn't it be faster (and safer for all involved) to pass through those red lights in an ambulance?

If I'm on bicycle, I'm looking to be going off road, on grass, or during closed off roadways during a major event: in any case, I either shouldn't see any red lights nor need to worry about having lights to go through them.


----------



## Mitchyboy1993 (May 20, 2018)

janemcd said:


> Hi all,
> My service has just begun a Bicycle Response Team (BRT). We are fine tuning our equipment and I am after some advice - What lights & sirens do other services use? What about panniers? Any photos and web links would be appreciated... Thanks in advance.



Hi mate would be happy to talk about AV BRU set up if you like
Regards 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchyboy1993 (May 20, 2018)

AV bike kits


----------



## Summit (May 20, 2018)

janemcd said:


> a siren/horn would be really effective. We go through red lights occasionally if safe but even still something more than a 'bring-bring' bell would be far safer. Thanks for your reply.


Maybe just stand on the pedals and yell "Wooo wooo wooo wooo!" really loudly...


----------

